# Hunter 12/4/16



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2016)

*Date(s) Skied: *
12/4/16

*Resort or Ski Area: *
Hunter

*Conditions: *
Packed man-made

*Trip Report: *
I'd planned on taking the weekend off from skiing as my local hill, Greek Peak, was closed. The weather for Hunter was calling for temps in the 20's Saturday night, sunny mid 30's Sunday. I knew Scotty would be there after he got done working, so Hunter it was.

I could've got a ticket online Friday for $43, $47 Saturday, but I decided to burn one of my 3X days as I bought the Bohemia pass that comes with 3 Plattekill tickets. I day trip the Cats, so only one hill per weekend, figured might as well burn one now.

I pulled in right at opening and loaded the six-pack about 8:45. The conditions were good early. There were a few uneven spots, but overall pretty good. Same 3 trails as last week, Hellgate, Cliff, and Jimmy Huega. The improvement was F lift was spinning, so no need to go to the bottom. Skied off the F most of the day, ski on.

Hooked up with Jim G and his friend Carl about 9:30. Took an early lunch and met Scotty in the lodge. Back on the hill at noon. Things got scrapped off up top, but below were nice soft sugar snow bumps. We decided to call it quits at 3. I started off down the hill. I made it about halfway to where Jimmy splits off, suddenly, BAM, knocked off my skis by a young boarder. Double eject, one ski stuck shovel first in the snow. I asked if he was alright, followed by "Why did you run into me". He claimed I cut Infront of him, BS, I said, I was making predictable short turns when he slammed me. Luckily I landed on my good shoulder, or I'dve been pissed. Ironically the crowd had thinned considerably at the time of the collision. I made one run looking for Scotty, and decided I'd had enough. 

Other than getting slammed, fun day on the hill. About 13 runs, legs felt good. I kept my eyes peeled for blue boy, and my ears strained for vuvuzelas, but no sightings.









Snowbow








Getting more trails ready




Jim G Infront of a man-made plastered tree up top.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Dec 5, 2016)

Cudos to the mountain for making snow and expanding. Great improvement over Saturday. Should have Minya and Ike soon, as well as terrain off of B lift.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad Cornhead was able to make it down. Fun times as always with him and Jim and his friends. Snowmaking was going on on a lot if trails can be open ed in a few days this week. So happy I have a season pass. Snowing today Monday in the Catskills I sure someone from here is enjoying the powder day looking for trip report!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Dec 5, 2016)

180 said:


> Cudos to the mountain for making snow and expanding. Great improvement over Saturday. Should have Minya and Ike soon, as well as terrain off of B lift.
> 
> View attachment 21142




Thank you.  you have proved these crazy doubters wrong that he does not exist.  I have heard that the mountain has spoken to him, but he obviously does not care, he continues, .... this will be interesting how this plays out.  

IF he buys a new outfit it will not matter, as we all know his style - if that is what you want to call it.

he
does always walk off into the liftside side parkway.


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2016)

He does exist, just have not seen the hit and run yet.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 6, 2016)

180 said:


> He does exist, just have not seen the hit and run yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Looks like he's aware and smiling for the pic.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2016)

he must know, i always take a picture.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2016)

180 said:


> He does exist, just have not seen the hit and run yet.



Can't wait for the pic.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2016)

Jim
when my wife came down...she wanted to go in.....was hoping to blast around with you guys..but she was having..a little bit of a tough day with all the out of control traffic...left at 2 which was good enough...will be back next Sunday for more of the wild west show ...that is Hunter...


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

kingslug said:


> Jim
> when my wife came down...she wanted to go in.....was hoping to blast around with you guys..but she was having..a little bit of a tough day with all the out of control traffic...left at 2 which was good enough...will be back next Sunday for more of the wild west show ...that is Hunter...


Out of control troll traffic seems common around this time of year - better as more terrain opens up.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2016)

kingslug said:


> Jim
> when my wife came down...she wanted to go in.....was hoping to blast around with you guys..but she was having..a little bit of a tough day with all the out of control traffic...left at 2 which was good enough...will be back next Sunday for more of the wild west show ...that is Hunter...



Good to see you Ira, will send you my cell via PM...call me when you want to hook up on Sunday.

Yeah things were pretty crazy this past Sunday; we stayed on F lift and avoided a lot of the fun...Kennedy was a true shit show what with irregular sugar bumps scattered in a sea of hard icy snow. Not bad on the edges, there was much flailing going on in the heart of that trail. Cornhead got wiped out and I had someone rocket right over the tails of my skis into a fence at midstation. 

There were a lot of race teams from other mountains out and about as well. And people all worry about Blue Boy.


----------



## Sy655 (Dec 9, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> I could've got a ticket online Friday for $43, $47 Saturday, but I decided to burn one of my 3X days as I bought the Bohemia pass that comes with 3 Plattekill tickets. I day trip the Cats, so only one hill per weekend, figured might as well burn one now.



Are you saying you can use a Plattekill lift ticket at Hunter?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2016)

Sy655 said:


> Are you saying you can use a Plattekill lift ticket at Hunter?


No, just that I'll only be skiing one day per weekend in the Cats since I day trip. I won't stay overnight, and I won't make the drive twice in a weekend, 100 miles one way. That means if I don't take off work to ski the Cats, I now have 6 weekend days, hence 6 separate weekends, tied up there. That's why I decided to burn a 3X day I paid $50 for when I could've bought a ticket online for $43. I hadn't planned buying the Bohemia pass when I bought the 3X card. 

The main reason I bought the card is to ski with friends, I'd rather ski Platty, but variety is the spice of life! And Hunter has kinda grown on me, when I'm not getting slammed by boarders. Their snowmaking prowess is undeniable, a good thing early season, and in lean snow years. Their clientele can be questionable, see Blue Boy thread.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 9, 2016)

Sad that the big lift card is gone..was very convenient.....now I have to rely on liftopia...not as convenient.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 9, 2016)

No more discounts on food for pass holders either.

Hard to complain going from a $749 season pass for Hunter to $599 a pass for Hunter and 6 other hills.


----------



## 180 (Dec 9, 2016)

good point Jim


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Dec 9, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> No, just that I'll only be skiing one day per weekend in the Cats since I day trip. I won't stay overnight, and I won't make the drive twice in a weekend, 100 miles one way. That means if I don't take off work to ski the Cats, I now have 6 weekend days, hence 6 separate weekends, tied up there. That's why I decided to burn a 3X day I paid $50 for when I could've bought a ticket online for $43. I hadn't planned buying the Bohemia pass when I bought the 3X card.
> 
> The main reason I bought the card is to ski with friends, I'd rather ski Platty, but variety is the spice of life! And Hunter has kinda grown on me, when I'm not getting slammed by boarders. Their snowmaking prowess is undeniable, a good thing early season, and in lean snow years. Their clientele can be questionable, see Blue Boy thread.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app



Corn!  How ya been?!  Awesome midweek days this MWF -- off the charts!  (for this time of year anyway, especially today)  I'll pass on mingling with the weekend posers, thank you, but do you ever get to Cats midweek in mid-season?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2016)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Corn!  How ya been?!  Awesome midweek days this MWF -- off the charts!  (for this time of year anyway, especially today)  I'll pass on mingling with the weekend posers, thank you, but do you ever get to Cats midweek in mid-season?



Hey Shredder, been well. A possible yes to mid week "Cat" skiing, especially if that's where the snow goes. My company was sold. Good news is, I still have a job. Bad news is, I lost one week's vacation, one paid holiday, Good Friday. Also lost paid birthday usable anytime, and incentive days, one per quarter of perfect attendance. I think I had two in 18 yrs. Good news is, we long term employees were grandfathered, so we didn't have to start from scratch. Bad news is, it was so slow this past Summer I burned days I normally wouldn't. So definitely maybe to weekday Cat skiing. Winter is cold and flu season after all.[emoji6] 

Hitting Snow Ridge tomorrow, 18" last two days. Their opening day, so should still be fresh.Whiteface Sunday, 23" last 7 days. I'll be wearing red pants, red jacket, red hat with a white ball on top, and a fake white beard, ho, ho, ho. Should be a great weekend.

I'll let you know if I make any midweek Cat excursions.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 12, 2016)

Anybody been to Hunter lately and can advise on conditions?  Thinking of going this coming Sunday.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Anybody been to Hunter lately and can advise on conditions?  Thinking of going this coming Sunday.



Conditions were excellent this past Saturday. Insanely crowded though. Many missiles of the guided and unguided variety everywhere. Many race teams from other areas clogging things up. Went to Belleayre yesterday for a needed "mellow vibe" day. 

Will be at Hunter again Tues Wed and will report more then.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Jim.. I've had pretty good luck with the crowds on Sundays the last few years.  I get there early and ski the front side until ~ 10 and then hit West when it opens for a while.  Then the front is usually not bad around lunchtime.  Get some lunch ~ 1:30 and then it's usually thinning out by the time I come back out for my last 7-8 runs.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Thanks Jim.. I've had pretty good luck with the crowds on Sundays the last few years.  I get there early and ski the front side until ~ 10 and then hit West when it opens for a while.  Then the front is usually not bad around lunchtime.  Get some lunch ~ 1:30 and then it's usually thinning out by the time I come back out for my last 7-8 runs.



No west side until I would expect this Friday the earliest. They did get Minya open and it skied fantastically so F lift was the ticket.


----------

